# Would you pay a fee to trail ride on private property?



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, I have a trail riding business and I sure think this is a good idea. I am sure people that do not have any or nice trails around their places or barns would be willing to pay that price. On the other hand if they are horse owners and board their horses somewhere and are interested in trail riding then they usually make sure that there are some trails around.... hmmmm would be perfect and I think a big money maker if you would also provide the horses :0)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Me, personally...No. We have quite a few state land/parks in my area that I can haul to for free and ride my horses on. If I want food, I can bring a grill and set up "camp" for the day.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

It would depend on the trails, for example, I'm an big hill rider and the parks close to me don't have hills. But to me $40 would be an little high. I can camp with electric somewhere $17 a night or even less. So I wouldn't but the gas to go to the place with Hills normally doesn't even cost that much. We are planning an camping trip. Friday to Sunday so two nights, $15 an night, $2 per horse per day we use arena (will be about 4 to 16 for the weekend) and then $25ish dollars one way. So for us it wouldn't be worth it unless it was good trails, but maybe ask around your area.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Is 300 acre enough to provide much of a ride? 

I'm spoiled living in the west. $80 buys me annual pass to the national parks. I can ride all I want in Yellowstone, Bryce Canyon, Grand Staircase.

Good luck on your project


----------



## rosieposie (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks everyone for your replies. I live in florida near panama city beach. I have heard of some places to trailer your horse to ride around here but not many. our property is very pretty with woods and some hills. It's florida so hills are rare. Ive been looking at the pictures of where some of you live and trial ride and they are gorgeous!! the mountains are so lovely compared to our flat terrain. Of course we have the beach but you can't ride on it 
p.s) 300 acres is a lot around here..as I don't think there are a lot of public places to trail ride.


----------



## rosieposie (Jan 17, 2012)

Painted Horse said:


> Is 300 acre enough to provide much of a ride?
> 
> I'm spoiled living in the west. $80 buys me annual pass to the national parks. I can ride all I want in Yellowstone, Bryce Canyon, Grand Staircase.
> 
> Good luck on your project


 
Painted Horse...I WANT TO LIVE WHERE YOU LIVE!! IT IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Here in Tennessee there are lots of places that are pay to ride.

Most that I've been to are 8 dollars a rider per day.

That said, we don't ride those places often.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've paid $5 to park in state parks and go for a ride. That $5 covers my truck, trailer and everybody it hauls. I only paid that much due to convenience of being close by for a quick ride. I most certainly would not trailer any distance for a day ride that I had to pay for on top of the gas it takes to get there.

I can see you making some money by charging the $5 to park and ride there for the day like our state parks. I doubt you'll make anything if you charge more than that. Let the house be reserved for parties, weddings, etc and charge more.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I know when we go out on a day ride, breakfast is had before we even saddle up. I just don't see a kitchen to use on a one day trail as a selling point. Maybe if you provide breakfast.....

One of my favorite places to ride only charges $30 for three nights of camping. The trails are free and they even have different levels of trails that are all marked. 

It sounds like to much to me. I don't live in your area, though. What I would do is check on what is available in your area and how much they charge and go from there.

Not sure how your acreage goes, but maybe you can even make it a loop where the trail riders could come in for lunch...which you provide.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

rosieposie said:


> Basically what i am offering is leasing of our property for the day for $40 to trail ride( at least 5 riders for the day)and use of the house.


Is that $40 per person or for a group up to 5?

I agree with the others that going for a day, the house wouldn't be needed. If we wanted to go camping for a night at a campground near trails, we would only have to pay $20 for the campsite and $5 per horse. We can also go camping nearby at the trailhead for free but there aren't any restrooms there. 

Maybe start off only charging a vehicle fee of $10 or $20 and a $5 fee per horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I pay $5 / day to trailer my horse to private property to trail ride. The property has campground facilities (ample parking with water, electric at each spot), restrooms with showers, and plenty of fenced areas for horses to graze. There are even stalls that can be rented at an additional rate of $10 per night. There is also a swimming hole thanks to a large creek that runs through the property. There is also a mess hall for group parties and the owner provides weekend events like bands and Bonfires at night. 

So far I have only done day trips, there may be an additional fee for overnight camping. 

The place I park has trails on the private property which butt up to other property where access to the trails is allowed. In fact, there are agreements with the competition to share trails between the two facilities. The trails are maintained to an extent and marked. I can ride for over 4 hrs and never cross the same trail twice. 

I am in SW MO, which is horse country. The price may be cheap due to the fact that most people out here with horses keep them on their own acreage and ride at home. If it was much more $$ nobody would go. We are poor and cheap down here. Lol

$40 seems high for the day to me. But I don't kno, For your area That may be reasonable.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Although we have plenty of land around to ride on, I am sure that many folks around here would pay for what you listed. Many of the stables around here allow day trail riding on their land and the going rate is $10/horse. They're also pretty easy going, however...every time I've just ridden up to their barns (no trailer) while wandering around, they've just waived the fee (I imagine they just concentrate on trailers/groups).


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I also wouldn't mind paying a fee but think yours is too high. MN has riders fees put in place for their state parks. Last time I bought one it was $21 for an annual fee. 

Think about lowering your rates and getting in more people


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think the fee is at all high for 5 riders. It "could" be broken down as such:
3.00 per person for the use of the house 
4.00 per horse for the trails
1.00 per horse for the parking and tacking area

If I paid this I'd expect:
clearly marked trails
timed trails (red trail 2.5 hours- blue trail 1.75 hours- green 4 hours-etc )
optional jump logs/items 
maybe a small obstacle course or trail
water crossings 
nice wide trails
cleaned and cleared trails
Cantering or galloping space 
Well maintained roads in and out
well stocked first aid station for equine and human
possible overnight trips considering the house could be put to good use (twin beds, kings. sofa beds, kitchen etc.)
You could offset the costs of running it by hiring a live in with trail and pasture priledges

sorry  I have been thinking of something like this for a while now LOL


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I think that 300 acres is a little small, depending on how the trails are set up. 

How long would it take someone moving at a moderate pace to cover the whole property/all the trails? 45 minutes to an hour? 

I worked at a 600 + acre farm, and you could ride every trail on the place in a little over 2 hours. We usually charged $15 if people wanted to haul in and ride, that's pretty standard. Riding in the State Wildlife Management Areas here is free, but there also is a private estate with 30 miles of groomed horse only trails on 1,600 acres that charges $20. to haul in. I understand it's lovely, but I usually choose the State WMAs because of the cost. 

I would not haul away from home and pay to have access to 300 acres, but that's because of what I have available close by. I guess the best thing to do is to look at what's available to riders in your area, and talk to local horsepeople about what's reasonable.

ETA: Amenities that ARE important to me when hauling out to ride: Bathrooms, outhouses or portapotties. Water for the horses, or a place (like a outdoor wash rack) to hose them off after riding. Place to turn the rig around easily. Temporary corrals (not a must, but I like to let the horses roll after riding and hosing off.) Picnic tables.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's a private 9,000 acre plantation here in my area that is having a 2-day camping/trail ride at the end of April. The cost per person, which includes lunch and dinner on Saturday, is $35.00. 

I bought a hunting license this year for $18.00, which gives me access to all the state parks in VA where trail riding is allowed.

Even if you were offering overnight camping, your price is pretty high just for a ride on 300 acres, unless you're providing the horses.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Your price should be per horse, not per group of 5. Say $10 per horse per day, no trailer fees. -
You might make a bit of money if there is a high population of horses in your area with few trails to ride on. But you would have to research insurance costs and liability, which may cost more than any potential profit.-
Sounds like a nice idea that is unfortunately more fanciful than practical.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Your price should be per horse, not per group of 5. Say $10 per horse per day, no trailer fees. -
> You might make a bit of money if there is a high population of horses in your area with few trails to ride on. But you would have to research insurance costs and liability, which may cost more than any potential profit.-
> Sounds like a nice idea that is unfortunately more fanciful than practical.


Oregon has a law stating horses are inherently dangerous critters and just by being around them you are on the hook for your own injuries. Most riding places post the ordinance in several places then have you sign a waiver referencing the oridance to keep on record. If your state doesn't have a similar ordinance then have each and every guest sign a waiver that essentially says the same thing. It will help covery your butt in case of injury.

Previous post does remind me, check with your insurance company prior to doing this. They likely will not cover you under home owners/farm insurance as you are suddenly running a business, might even drop you if they find out about this venture. Last thing you want is to have someone fall off, break their neck and have your insurance company say you are on your own with a multi million dollar lawsuit filed.


----------

